# Your 2010 Cigar of the Year



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We all know that cigar aficionado just announced their cigar of the year: The Cohiba Behike 52. Pretty darn good cigar, IMHO.
But was it your cigar of the year?

If you include everything: rare, aged, LEs, REs, CCs, and NCs, what cigar really blew you away this past year?

For me, it was the Robaina farmies that I never even tasted until December. I'm infatuated with these beauties. Before December the best I smoked this year was a CoRo from 02 that was the most perfectly sweet Cohiba I've had in years. 

What did you love this year?

BTW it has to be a cigar you smoked more than one inch of ...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd have to say the Siglo VI is up there being the best smoke of the year for me. I've got two singles of the BHK in my humidor waiting to be lit up. Trying to wait as long as possible to age a little. Not to mention the couple of boxes of BHK's stashed away in the wineador for a few years.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

T52 Flying Pig and Opus X Perfecxion No. 5


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

bpegler said:


> For me, it was the Robaina farmies that I never even tasted until December. I'm infatuated with these beauties.


That's awesome to hear!!! 

My favorite cuban of 2010, and i'll be the first to admit that I wasn't the biggest dabbler in Cubans this past year, was the Carlos Fernandez Natural Behike ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> We all know that cigar aficionado just announced their cigar of the year: The Cohiba Behike 52. Pretty darn good cigar, IMHO.
> But was it your cigar of the year?
> 
> If you include everything: rare, aged, LEs, REs, CCs, and NCs, what cigar really blew you away this past year?
> ...


The two Be-hikes i had were the best IMHO. Alas i have to wait on the farm baby's as they are sold out till the end of January.:frown:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

What are these Robaina farmies that you speak of?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> What are these Robaina farmies that you speak of?


Cigars custom rolled on the Robaina farm using only their tobacco.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Since I only somoked 1 in 2010 It would have to be the BHK52 someone gifted me and I really didnt know what it was at the time :embarassed:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Best cigar I had in 2010 was the Anejo 55.

I have not tried the other sizes yet,


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Best cigar I had all year was the Cohiba Gran Reserva that I smoked at the end of my oldest son's high school graduation party. It was a wonderful day and damn if that was not a perfect cigar.

The Behike are on my list just want to be sure the 2010 Blockade is over.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Best cigar I had in 2010 was the Anejo 55.
> 
> I have not tried the other sizes yet,


That may be so but this is the Habanos section.:nono:
Lets see if when we meet up we can't change your view.
I should have secured TWANG by then!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I only just started my descent down this particular slope, and have only had 3 young cigars. My favorite was the BBF.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The two Be-hikes i had were the best IMHO. Alas i have to wait on the farm baby's as they are sold out till the end of January.:frown:


Seems that they're a tad tougher to get since that review dropped that gave source info.

You have a PM.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you kindly my brother!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Quite honestly, the PDR Custom I just smoked... 

YOUR WELCOME CHARLIE STAHL...


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd haved to say a CoRo was my best cigar of the year. It was from a 3 pack and not my box so I'm unsure of the date on it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Quite honestly, the PDR Custom I just smoked...
> 
> YOUR WELCOME CHARLIE STAHL...[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

You guys are killing me with the custom farm roll talk.

I think the "aged" BBF wins for me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I had an 05 Espy that just blew my socks off.......
A close second to the 05 Sir Winston.......


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

My hands aren't too tainted with CCs. 
But my favorite I had this year was RASS. NOt sure of the year of it, but it was a good smoke!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

It was a 2008 Monte Tubo. I am a nut for the tubos.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

That's easy....T-52 Double Corona followed by an AF 77.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

OpusX Perfecxion X. Not Cuban,but I don't care..I haven't had one faulty Opus.None. Not to mention their unique flavor package (also,they are legal and affordable.)

If it has to be a Cuban..Bolivar RC. Very yummy,but not my favorite cigar any longer.

Of course,the hunt always continues...it is,after all,a journey...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Bolivar Corona Extra '05. Have 9 left


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't disagree with the bihike...
But to rate a stick that young so high baffles my mind.....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably Behike 54. Followed closely by a small crowd consisting of Trinidad RE, Siglo VI and IV, H.Upmann Mag 46 and 50,...


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Cigars custom rolled on the Robaina farm using only their tobacco.


Same, my favorite this year was the Robaina farm rolled. Not sure where you get yours from but mine are picked up in person at the farm 

Second was probably the Behike 52, it was a nice smoke.

Had a La Gloria Exclusivo Cuba last night, the first two thirds were meh, the last third was awesome. Too bad the entire cigar wasn't like the last third.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I don't disagree with the bihike...
> But to rate a stick that young so high baffles my mind.....


Well it got a 94 at least they didn't give it 100 like schmuckling.
I guess a 94 was about right the ones i smoked were to young to put a rating on IMHO. But that was over the spring and summer 6 months of rest does a lot for a young cigar. Especially one rolled with such great tobacco, so i guess a 94 is not out of the question.:juggle:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd have to say my favorite has been a Cohiba Siglo IV, 2 years of age and very smooth.

Damn this blockade of 2010. So many I have yet to try. Never had a trini, my box never made it here. BHK 52 was going to be my first box purchase of the 2011, but only time will tell.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Bolivar Belicosos Finos for me!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

There were a few memorable smokes in 2010. Gifts from brothers. But the best had to be the HdM Epicure Especial that made it through the Great Blockade of 2010. That would have been special for no other reason than the fact that the box arrived intact, but it was also a very good smoke!
I've never seen those Robaina farm rolled. I'd sure like to give those a try. I always smoke a VR Famoso on my birthday.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos. :lock1:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

My favorite cigar of the year was the Liga Privada T52. But since this is the Habanos section, my favorite CC was the PSD4, followed closely by BBF, then RASS. If my Sig IV's had made it through the great blockade, my answer might be different.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos. :lock1:


How do the Secretos compare? I've been eying both of these but cannot decide.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> How do the Secretos compare?


Very nicely but I wont start going into it because I'll just get hammered by other members as many despise the Linea. If you like the others, try a Secretos, it wont disappoint.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> How do the Secretos compare? I've been eying both of these but cannot decide.


I will not disappoint Tashaz

uuuuu

Many have nick named them the Manuro line!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> How do the Secretos compare? I've been eying both of these but cannot decide.


I liked the secretos better, but I've only had one of each.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Decisions....decisions.......
I liked them all. :wink:*


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

BHK 52
Trinidad Robusto T 
Monte 2 (very high quality box from NOV 09)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

By far the best cigar I had this past year was a 1978 Davidoff Chateau Latour :dr :dr :dr


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Habanolover said:


> By far the best cigar I had this past year was a 1978 Davidoff Chateau Latour :dr :dr :dr


Okay, that simply wasn't fair! Was it really heaven?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am not sure what I am more jealous of

His cigar of the yr or his avatar ???


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Okay, that simply wasn't fair! Was it really heaven?


I would imagine it was as close to cigar heaven as one could get. It was a pretty mild cigar that was so complex that it seemed like you would say "WOW" nearly every puff.



asmartbull said:


> I am not sure what I am more jealous of
> 
> His cigar of the yr or his avatar ???


If I had to choose right now I would probably take the cigar. I figure I could buy the other any time I wanted to whereas the cigar is much more rare. :r


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I would imagine it was as close to cigar heaven as one could get. It was a pretty mild cigar that was so complex that it seemed like you would say "WOW" nearly every puff.
> 
> If I had to choose right now I would probably take the cigar. I figure I could buy the other any time I wanted to whereas the cigar is much more rare. :r


I too would choose the cigar.
Butts like that have done nothing but get me in trouble.
And a cigar doesn't get 1/2 of everything you own....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Les Paul said:


> BHK 52
> Trinidad Robusto T
> Monte 2 (very high quality box from NOV 09)


Been hearing a lot of good things about 09 Montes!:nod:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> By far the best cigar I had this past year was a 1978 Davidoff Chateau Latour :dr :dr :dr


me = super jealous


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Been hearing a lot of good things about 09 Montes!:nod:


Really? My ear hasn't been as close to the ground as it should have been as of recent.

Hmm haven't had a Monte in awhile, and if they're gettin good....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Haven't posted here because I can't choose one cigar! Keep changing my mind 

In terms of a consistent performer from regular production stuff, however, the choice for me is easy. Trinidad Robusto T. Utterly consistent, beautiful tobacco, pleasing to the eye, and completely approachable young. Not the single best smoking experience I've had this year, but the clear winner on points.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't had the pleasure of smoking a Behike yet...

and I doubt I ever will, given the current security climate.:fish:

Bob didn't specify "New" for 2010, but I'm goin' that direction.

:first: Los Blancos NINE Lancero

:second: Ernesto Perez-Carillo Short Run


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Haven't posted here because I can't choose one cigar! Keep changing my mind
> 
> In terms of a consistent performer from regular production stuff, however, the choice for me is easy. Trinidad Robusto T. Utterly consistent, beautiful tobacco, pleasing to the eye, and completely approachable young. Not the single best smoking experience I've had this year, but the clear winner on points.


James Suckling picked the Trinidad Robusto T as his cigar of the year ... www.jamessuckling.com ... the "cigar of the year" video will scroll across the top if you give it a minute ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Haven't had the pleasure of smoking a Behike yet...
> 
> and I doubt I ever will, given the current security climate.:fish:
> 
> Never is a long time Don i wouldn't be so sure about that!:nod:


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Haven't had the pleasure of smoking a Behike yet...
> 
> and I doubt I ever will, given the current security climate.:fish:
> 
> ...


Interesting Don - I had one NINE awhile back, but in was in the midst of several other cigars, so it quite easily could have gotten lost in the midst. Think I have another one sitting in the humi. Apparently will have to check it out.

EP Carillo... what a stellar performer. And better than $13 a stick for the IEs.


----------

